# C4Y Teraminx - on sale now!



## James Ludlow (Jan 13, 2010)

Cube4You Teraminx is now on sale.

Alas, no stickers just yet, so I'll definately be waiting till popbuying get it.

EDIT - :fpSORRY. I got it wrong. Stock = 0.
Sorry - I got all excited and didn't check details.
SORRY SORRY SORRY


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

A whole 99 of those funny US thingies? I don't have that many.


----------



## retr0 (Jan 13, 2010)

^Well, that's around 61 of out thingies, which doesn't seem too bad tbh. Excluding shipping of course.


----------



## Toad (Jan 13, 2010)

Stupid pointless puzzle that no doubt James will get for a birthday or something and make me jealous...

I mean err... I like it


----------



## Edam (Jan 18, 2010)

appears to be in stock now if anyone's interested.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 18, 2010)

Edam said:


> appears to be in stock now if anyone's interested.



You beat me to the post lol.
I really did get so excited when i saw it. Its ONLY 95.99USD now too. Save $4!
Still no stickers. I'll definately wait for popbuying.



retr0 said:


> Excluding shipping of course.


 which roughly increases prices tenfold.


randomtoad said:


> Stupid pointless puzzle that no doubt James will get for a birthday or something and make me jealous...


I've a LONG wait.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm definitely getting one. I didn't want gigaminx because of how badly it turns.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 19, 2010)

This puzzle turns much better, mine will come in on wednesday.

As for jamesdeanludlow: All the C4Y stickers (imo) suck. I bought mine and plan to leave it unstickered until CS comes out with stickers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This puzzle turns much better, mine will come in on wednesday.
> 
> As for jamesdeanludlow: All the C4Y stickers (imo) suck. I bought mine and plan to leave it unstickered until CS comes out with stickers.



Ooooo please do make a video. 
the retooled monkeydude gets much better overtime after breaking in, and memyselfandpi just deteriorates like a type F


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 19, 2010)

if only i wasnt broke *sighs*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> All the C4Y stickers (imo) suck. I bought mine and plan to leave it unstickered until CS comes out with stickers.



This is the only puzzle I have with C4Y stickers, and I must admit they were crap. CS are much better, I've only had one little edge fall off lol. 

I meant for popbuying, as it will hopefully be a bit cheaper.

Hopefully enough people buy this puzzle to warrant CS making them.

As an afterthought - Tera Minx or Tera Patrick. Tough call.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jan 19, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> All the C4Y stickers (imo) suck. I bought mine and plan to leave it unstickered until CS comes out with stickers.


You'll have a long wait. Didn't the stickers for the Gigaminx come out after about 2 months?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 19, 2010)

A video of it when you get it would be pretty cool. But wait a second where did your youtube channel go?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 19, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> A video of it when you get it would be pretty cool. But wait a second where did your youtube channel go?



PestVic has a video of one.

MM&P has the link to his YouTube channel in his User CP, whereas he should just have his YouTube username in there. His YouTube is still there.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 24, 2010)

So now the question is...

MF8 or C4Y?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 24, 2010)

it depends, if you want cheap and slow, or more expensive and fast


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> it depends, if you want cheap and slow, or more expensive and fast



Quoted almost directly from MM&P, or maybe he quoted you.


----------



## kevbobcuber (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > it depends, if you want cheap and slow, or more expensive and fast
> ...



But quality of the product must also be considered. From what I have heard the MF8 Teraminx is higher quality than the C4Y Teraminx.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, I'm talking about quality...

@kevbobcuber: source?


----------



## michaellahti (Jan 25, 2010)

I still haven't enough cash for the gigaminx.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 26, 2010)

The mf8 has only just come to my attention. Has anyone got one of these teras?


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 1, 2011)

yup..ive got one ...they are great to use ..just dont like the original stickies..


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 1, 2011)

Dude... you bumped a thread that's a year old.


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 1, 2011)

that will teach me not to look first...goes outside and burns all his cubes in shame.....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice going, look what you made him do....


----------



## gibbleking (Jan 1, 2011)

all i have left is a ko bump cube that wont burn...oh the humanity...


----------

